# Discord RP - kinky 18+ and LGBTQ+



## Orana (Sep 25, 2019)

*Looking for more RPers who'd want to join my kinky Discord. We host many different kinks, and also an exclusive furry fandom channel all to yourselves! Now that kik is shutting down in the coming months, I'm opening up again to welcome new RPers and yiff lovers to join Wholesome Kinksters and live it up in the furry channel (yiff pix posted regularly)!*

FYI, we've been up and running for over two years now and although we're not active 24/7, there is always someone around to hang with and our community's a strong, supportive one <3


----------

